

About hiring programmers and Asperger’s syndrome - maus80
http://www.leaseweblabs.com/2014/09/hiring-programmers-aspergers-syndrome/

======
cauterized
Not all programmers are aspies. Not all good programmers are aspies. Not all
senior programmers are aspies. Not all good senior programmers are aspies.

I'm not saying you shouldn't hire people with Asperger's. Just that it isn't
an either/or choice.

